# Heat ---- female questions



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

Okay.... I really wanted Grace to be spayed this coming Monday  I wanted her spayed before her first heat. I know that once she goes into heat it raises her risks for mammary cancer. But there are other reasons.

My aunt did not fix her little dog because she was considering breeding (don't get me started on that one ) ... the dog's first heat was very painful. So I'm worried about that.... 

I'm also worried about Grace becoming much more moody.... If she gets all those hormones before being spayed is that going to effect her personality?


I honestly have NO experience with a female going into heat. All of our dogs were always spayed at a young age (adopted - spayed at shelter). So I may not have proper info and just myths.... I'm really just being thrown into the deep end here. I did NOT want Grace in heat at all. So didn't prepare for this whatsoever. But she isn't going to be spayed for awhile. It may not happen until after her 1st birthday.

Right now Grace is almost 6 months old. She weighs between a high 4 pounds and low 5 pounds (fluctuates). Her adult estimated weight is 7-9 pounds. She only gains about an ounce or two per growth spurt. She has lost all of her baby teeth except the top canines which were going to be pulled at her spay. Hopefully those come out without problem on their own now.

So...

What should I expect?

How will I know when she goes into heat?

When will she go into heat?

How long does it last?

What do I do for her?

How often will it happen?

What are the risks of her going into heat? Risks of her going into heat possibly multiple times?

I really wish she could be fixed before it happens. 

Thanks for the help, everyone 

Tori


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Tori excellent question Im wondering the same since if her babay teeth have not all fallen we will have to wait a bit ????? cant wait until someone comes along to enlighten us ........

Anna xoxox


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most Maltese are older than six months when they have their first heat so hopefully you can get her liver values down and get her spayed before she comes into heat.

Even if you have to wait until after her first heat, the risk of mammary cancer only rises to 8%. You want to get her spayed before she has a third heat, though, as the risk then jumps to 25%.

Your sister's dog is a male, right? I assume he has been neutered? That will probably be your biggest problem if Grace comes into heat while your sister is still living there. Even neutered dogs will often react to a female in heat in the same household. They can even tie with a female during that time. Obviously Grace could be injured so you will have to keep them apart.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks marj 

My sister's dog is a female - she is spayed. But VERY dominant. So my sister is worried about her becoming aggressive with Grace.

Gus (mine  ) is a neutered male. So far he has NO interest in Grace like that. She is still his "pesky sister" so ... hoping that is a good sign and it means it will be awhile before her first heat?

I will keep her very close if she does go into heat - no playing during that time, everything supervised.

But I still don't know what to expect.......

Hope it is awhile and doesn't happen LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What should I expect?
*Honestly, it's really not that much of an issue. You'll want to keep couches covered and maybe put a onsie on her to protect carpet. Dogs are still shown when they are in heat, it's not against the rules (but it is for junior showmanship and obedience/rallly) Every dog is different - some hardly bleed while others bleed a lot

I haven't really noticed any big changes - they might be a tiny bit snarly with the other dogs but I have never experienced a heat cycle where I think "wow, she really isn't really well from being in heat' Typically, it does not make too much of a difference at my house, I just have to make sure I keep my intact male separated! *

How will I know when she goes into heat?
*Her vulva will swell, that is usually the first sign. Nipples become more visible and then she will most likely have bloody discharge. Every bitch is different though, once again! Some have a 'silent heat' where you don't even know she is in heat but the males will tell you!*

When will she go into heat?
*Any time after 6 mos, it's hard to predict. Some times you can look at the mom and grandmother and see what their heat cycles were like and get a bit of indication but it's really just up to nature to dictate. Often if you have a bitch in heat and have other intact girls, that bitch will pull the others into heat and you will have 'synchronized' heat cycles. The youngest I've had come into heat is 10 mos and the latest is 2 years 4 mos *

How long does it last?
*In my experience, 3-4 weeks is 'typical' at my house*

What do I do for her?
*Nothing much really needs to be done except keep her away from intact males. No dog parks, etc* 


How often will it happen?
*Typically, every 6 months. From my experience, this holds true but some come in every 4 months, some once a year. There is no one answer for this! *



I really wish she could be fixed before it happens.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

About the bloody discharge, I've seen females in heat with Pampers (hole cut out for tail) on so they don't drip on carpets, beds, etc.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I have onesies for her - as I was all prepared for her spay to happen on Monday....

I also have dog diapers that should be small enough to fit her. Gus wore them after his neuter (at 12 weeks) - I hadn't thought of the onesie idea with him LOL So I have all these little girl diapers haha!

I just hope we have until 10 or even 12 months! Keep fingers crossed!

Thank you for all of the VERY HELPFUL information


----------

